# Help in choosing shrimps



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi guys I need yr advice abt. adding shrimps

My aquarium: 34 lts net ie.8.5 gal
Fluval substrate (green bag 4 kgs) sponge filter 
Driftwood with Java fern, Marisela planted in the substrate alongwith hardy plants like hygrofila n crypts. 
Added old water 12 ltrs from a well established tank n rest is new water.

I already have Red n Black crystals, Wild neocardina, yellow shrimps, blue tiger shrimps, red fire n sakura shrimps. I had blue pear but all died only 1 male is alive so I'm afraid to buy them again. Sulawesi demand high temp. and I love green aquariums (plants need low temp.) so they're not an option.

Which shrimp should I chose ? Green neons need the same conditons as tiger shrimps PH 6.5-7.5 but in this particular aquarium I want hardy shrimps who can live n breed in PH 8.00 temp.upto 28 degrees.


----------



## Nat N (Jun 6, 2010)

I think you need to check the compatibility of the shrimps first. Some of the shrimps you already have cannot be in the same tank as they will interbreed producing ugly offspring. Please, have a look here: http://www.planetinverts.com/Will These Shrimp Interbreed.html
Also, having used some water from the old tank cannot guarantee that the tank is mature enough for shrimps. Some of the ones you already have are quite hardy and the others are not so...


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a 13G tank and i got neons, I got Neocaridina heteropoda "wild" (common name: neocardina Wild type)

i have them for less than 4 month and they are breeding well, active, and eat some algea.

they seem to me quiet hardy.

but just remember, im NOT and shrimp expert


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Hmm..a hybrid automatically labeled as ugly..? Man...that's cold...imo. You could try Cherry Shrimps. They are the best beginner dwarf shrimp.


----------



## Nat N (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, I admit that the word "ugly" is a bit harsh. However, this is pretty much true with the shripms, unfortunately... Breeding shrimps is quite different to breeding fish. If you take blue and red Siamese fighers, their offspring will be a random combination of these colours and will be very beautiful. If you take Blue Pearl shrimp and Red Cherry shrimp their offspring will be eventually the wild original type (Neocaridina Heteropoda) at best - and deformed colourless creatures at the worst...
Sakura shrimps are the same as Red Cherry ones - the name Sakura is given to the brigher red strain of Red Cherries. So mixing them will be beneficial for the bloodline. Again, Red Cherries will not interbreed with Bee shrimp, so can be kept together...
This is a very complex matter...
Below is a quote from the website of the UK Shrip Society:

"The main reasons for avoiding hybrid shrimp is by keeping two shrimp that will hybridise together you will eventually only be left with the hybrid offspring. If too many people do this there is a chance the distinct varietys could die out."

It is true that Red Cherry shrimps are very hardy. I once discovered four in the container with a little bit of water and the surplus of riccia which I left in the concervatory not knowing what to do with this riccia... It was a plastic transparent tub, no heater or filter. Four babies were trapped in the riccia and when I finally decided I did not have any use for the riccia and came to throw it away, I found four juvenile shrimp brightly coloured and healthy! They now joined the community in the shrimp tank.


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

Well guys after a lot of thinking I chose the blue pearl shrimp. Thnx for your help and advice.
They will be kept in a tank with no other shrimps only a bridgesi apple snail and 2 nerite snails.


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

Nat N said:


> I think you need to check the compatibility of the shrimps first. Some of the shrimps you already have cannot be in the same tank as they will interbreed producing ugly offspring. Please, have a look here: http://www.planetinverts.com/Will These Shrimp Interbreed.html
> Also, having used some water from the old tank cannot guarantee that the tank is mature enough for shrimps. Some of the ones you already have are quite hardy and the others are not so...


Checked green neon shrimps -Caridina cf. babaulti can be kept with red, yellow,blue pearl, etc.
http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/articles/dwarf-shrimp-compatibility-chart.php
http://www.planetinverts.com/Will These Shrimp Interbreed.html


----------



## Nat N (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, they can indeed! They are quite hard to come by here in the UK. I would love to try them myself if I could find some with a reasonable price tag...


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

Nat N said:


> Yes, they can indeed! They are quite hard to come by here in the UK. I would love to try them myself if I could find some with a reasonable price tag...


Nat they're very expensive indeed for mature ones a local breeder demanded USD 10 and he sold abt.40 in one day, even the younger ones USD 7.5 were sold out within 5 days he sold abt.100 shrimps.
They demand the same water parameters as that of tiger shrimps and kept together.


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Personally, i like yellow shrimp. And you can make some good cash from them too since they're always in demand, but not many people seem to sell them on a constant basis.


----------

